# Youth season



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Didnt youth turkey used to be the Sat and Sunday, the two days before regular opener?


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes, and it is back to that for next season. This year it was pushed up a week so as not to have it on Easter. At least that is what I have heard. Made sense to me.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Be interesting to see if youth harvest numbers will be lower , do to toms being major henned up at this earlier period


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I was scouting yesterday, birds gobbling all day all over the place. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn’t hear a single gobble or shot yesterday on public I hunt . Good crowd of youth hunters


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Today's statewide rain will have a big negative impact on the take I would bet. I heard plenty of gobbles on the roost yesterday but very few after flydown, no shots nearby. Public land Harrison county.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Birds gobbled good yesterday on the roost then only a few times once they hit the ground. My youth was patient enough to sit it out and wait until the hens moved on. 
This morning not so much, the cold rain had him ready to go warm up early.
Always a great time taking the kids out.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Saturday morning my son and I had a great hunt. Unfortunately he missed a real nice Tom from 20 yards. Took my daughter on Sunday but no action and with the nasty weather she could only stick it out til 8:30. As luck would have it around 1 pm right before we had to leave the house we had a gobbler 50 yards from our back terrace. Hopefully we can get them one during the regular season. Living in Geauga County our season doesn’t open til the 29th. I don’t like this rule at all. Oh well, fun start to the season.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, this is 4 years in a row calling in a gobbler for my kids on opening day. The key is to fight with the boss hen. Mimmick her as she is cutting and yelping at you. She will eventually get so irritated that she will come in. You know what happens when the boss hen comes in. The gobblers follow!


----------

